# Centipede or St. Augustine



## tadghostal (Aug 23, 2018)

I could use some help identifying what type of lawn this is. If I read the identification guides correctly, this would be St. Augustine because it has opposite leaves (as opposed to alternate leaves with Centipede). However, several people have told me that St. Augustine doesn't grow here (Central North Carolina, with clay soil). If it's Centipede (very common here), how is it that it has the opposite leaves, which are supposed to be one of the main distinguishing features between these two grasses? Am I looking at the pictures wrong?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pintail45 (Apr 26, 2018)

Looks like SA to me, grows in my dad's clay soil just fine.


----------



## SC-Bermuda (Jul 16, 2018)

Looks like St Augustine to me also.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

St Aug


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

St. Augustine


----------



## Original Assurance (Jun 25, 2018)

Have you considered carpet grass? It is hard for me to distinguish it from st augustine (unless there is a seed head). I only suggest this because 80 percent of my yard is actually carpet grass and the other 20 is St. Augustine (sodded palmetto in the front after construction). For the first 3 years i lived here I thought I had all St Augustine.

http://www.lsuagcenter.com/topics/lawn_garden/home_gardening/lawn/turfgrass_varieties/carpetgrass-for-lawns

I


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

St. Augustine. My neighbor in Virginia Beach had SA grass. Neither of us had irrigation. My cool season grass died every summer, his only problem was fungus on one small part of his yard. He never did anything but mow it...


----------

